
Speak Up for SAY: Mattel suing Special Needs Toy Company - wallflower
http://www.speakupforsay.com/
======
Alex3917
Based on their own evidence it looks like Mattel is right. Why don't they just
change the name?

~~~
tomjen3
If it was for a product that mattel makes now it might make sense, but this is
for a toy made in the early sixties.

~~~
KC8ZKF
There is a whole line of See 'n Say products still produced. e.g.
[http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-See-Say-Learning-
Letters/...](http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-See-Say-Learning-
Letters/dp/B00005V3V0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-
games&qid=1283354054&sr=8-7)

